# aruñar



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola!

La canción "Gata fiera" dice:

_A que te aruño, papi, a que te aruño..._
_A mí no me vas a aruñar_

Yo nunca había escuchado el verbo "aruñar" (sólo arañar), lo que me lleva a la pregunta...¿existe ese verbo? ¿es tal vez jerga en algún país? ¿o fue solamente inventado?

¡Gracias!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jorge: Look here. It looks like it's a more colloquial way to pronounce it. I've actually only ever heard it pronounced _aruñar_. Maybe it takes more advantage of its root word: uña


----------



## Henrik Larsson

aruñar sounds extremely weird to me


----------



## Carlos1980

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> aruñar sounds extremely weird to me


 
I have never heard it before


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Vaya, hasta está en el diccionario de la RAE! Eso no me lo esperaba, la verdad temía que fuera una palabra inventada. 

Algo curioso es que si te das cuenta el artículo de la RAE fue enmendado, y la enmienda consiste en que ya no lo clasifican como "coloquial", así que supongo que aceptan la palabra bastante en algunas partes.

Me gustaría saber en qué partes de Latinoamérica (o España, aunque por las respuestas parece no ser conocida ahí) es común y se usa más o en igual medida que "arañar".

¿Alguien usa "aruñar" en su lenguaje diario?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I've actually only ever heard it pronounced _aruñar_.


 
¿Por gente de qué países?


----------



## ducky

hola,,es una palabra rarisima y de poco uso,, en colombia decimos ambos "arañar" y "aruñar" aunque no se correctamente cual sea,,yo diria,"me aruñe" o me "arañaron.." pero no se de cual de las dos formas del verbo venga.. ​


----------



## Ambiguo

Hola, soy de Guatemala y hasta donde yo sé, aruñar es la única palabra que se utiliza aquí para definir la acción de rasguñar. Tiene sentido. Aruñar es el verbo y aruño el sustantivo. ¿Cuál es el sustantivo de arañar?


----------



## Javier-Vega

¡Que extraño! yo habria pensado que en Guatemala (estando tan cerca) seria mas o menos como aqui en Mexico. Yo jamas habia escuchado "aruñar", unicamente "arañar".


----------



## VenusEnvy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> ¿Por gente de qué países?


El Salvador y Guatemala.


EDIT: Oops! Ambiguo me ganó.
Coincido con Ambiguo sobre el hecho de que lo usan, y también por la forma en que lo usan.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ambiguo said:
			
		

> Hola, soy de Guatemala y hasta donde yo sé, aruñar es la única palabra que se utiliza aquí para definir la acción de rasguñar. Tiene sentido. Aruñar es el verbo y aruño el sustantivo. ¿Cuál es el sustantivo de arañar?


 
¡Cool! 

¿El sustantivo de arañar? ¡La araña! Jaja, no, en serio es "el arañazo".


----------



## achx

el sustantivo de arañar es : arañazo o arañada


----------



## robertin

creo que soy aventajado en el hecho de vivir en miami , florida en cuanto a conocer diferentes formas de expresarse , devido a la grandisima mescla de lationamericanos , creo que no se da en ninguna otra parte, pero volviendo a los conejos de espana, se empezo a usar ARUNO, despues del invento del genero musical (reggaeton), nunca antes lo habia escuchado  dicho por ninguna otra nacionalidad


----------



## Mexicalense

Robertin: Veo que te falta aprender como escribir. No se escribe "devido" sino debido tampoco "mescla" sino mezcla. Espero que de aqui aprendas algo que mejore tu escritura. Buen dia.


----------



## juliotelehit

hola soy de Honduras, los hondureños usamos mas  la palabra aruñar. algunas personas dicen arañar; pero sin lugar a dudas yo digo aruñar. gracias


----------



## Mexicalense

Julio: No porque el comun denominador de la gente lo diga mal tiene que estar bien. Lo correcto es : arañar.


----------



## leche

arullar es una palabra slang que es como caricar, abrazar, besar, y para ser suavecito ... its a really sweet word to use!


----------



## Mirlo

Mexicalense said:


> Robertin: Veo que te falta aprender como escribir. No se escribe "devido" sino debido tampoco "mescla" sino mezcla. Espero que de aqui aprendas algo que mejore tu escritura. Buen dia.


Bienvenido al foro: Aquí están alguna de las reglas del foro: 
Lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo:
*Posting messages*


Look for the answer in the dictionary first.
Be helpful, not hurtful. 
If someone's Spanish, English, French or Italian (whichever languages apply) isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.
Be polite.


----------



## Mexicalense

Mirlo : Who says I had the intention to be "hurtful" ?? You? Based on what? 

         Lo que se trata aqui es de aportar y a la vez siempre sirve corregir si uno ve algo escrito mal asi como ahora te tendre que corregir, espero no herir senciblemente a tu persona. Tu escribiste :Bienvenido al foro: Aquí están alguna de las reglas del foro: 
Lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo:


         ..."alguna de las reglas"...


          Debiste haber dicho: ...algunas de las reglas..

        Lo siento pero tenia que hacertelo notar aunque no es mi intencion herir tus sencibles sentimientos.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Amigo mexicalense, no es tanto el fondo, ayudar, como la forma en la que lo has hecho. Creo que podrías haber rectificado a robertín de una forma mucho más educada sin necesidad de ser tan agrio en tu respuesta. Tal vez no fuese tu intención, pero realmente el mensaje quedo bastante duro.

Por cierto, es "sen*s*ible", no sencible.


----------



## Mexicalense

Manuel Herman said:


> Amigo mexicalense, no es tanto el fondo, ayudar, como la forma en la que lo has hecho. Creo que podrías haber rectificado a robertín de una forma mucho más educada sin necesidad de ser tan agrio en tu respuesta. Tal vez no fuese tu intención, pero realmente el mensaje quedo bastante duro.
> 
> Por cierto, es "sen*s*ible", no sencible.


 

  Joven Manuel : La forma es mi estilo, la tuya no tiene que ser la norma. No veo como tenga que darte gusto para complacer tus parametros establecidos. Estoy consciente de que esto es un medio de aportacion de ideas por lo tanto todos estamos expuestos y dispuestos a aprender del mismo. Si te parece bastante duro, ni modo.


----------



## joawhzr

Si supiera escribir/leer sin ningún error, no estaría en "éste" fórum,


----------



## Mexicalense

Manuel Herman said:


> Amigo mexicalense, no es tanto el fondo, ayudar, como la forma en la que lo has hecho. Creo que podrías haber rectificado a robertín de una forma mucho más educada sin necesidad de ser tan agrio en tu respuesta. Tal vez no fuese tu intención, pero realmente el mensaje quedo bastante duro.
> 
> Por cierto, es "sen*s*ible", no sencible.


 
 Por cierto no es "sensible" (Verbo) sino mas bien "sensiblemente" el advervio que escribi en forma erronea anteriormente. 

 Disculpa el no acentuar ya que cada que lo intento se borra mi escrito.


----------



## Mafelo505

leche said:


> arullar es una palabra slang que es como acariciar, abrazar, besar, y para ser suavecito ... its a really sweet word to use!


 
Creo que te refieres a la palabra *arrullar*, que no es _slang , _sino perfecto castellano

*4.* tr. coloq. Dicho de los enamorados: Decir palabras dulces y halagüeñas. U. t. c. prnl. (DRAE)

saludos


----------



## Manuel Herman

Mexicalense said:


> Joven Manuel : La forma es mi estilo, la tuya no tiene que ser la norma. No veo como tenga que darte gusto para complacer tus parametros establecidos. Estoy consciente de que esto es un medio de aportacion de ideas por lo tanto todos estamos expuestos y dispuestos a aprender del mismo. Si te parece bastante duro, ni modo.



Amigo Mexicalense, yo no establezco la norma, ni son mis parámetros, simplemente, como usuario de este foro trato de acatar sus normas. Cuando uno se registra en un foro, y generalmente en cualquier otro medio de internet, se le conceden una serie de derechos por ser usuario, pero a su vez se compromete a acatar las normas establecidas por los creadores/administradores/moderadores del mismo. Como ya le he comentado antes no critico su rectificación, rectificando todos aprendemos, lo que critico es la forma en que lo ha hecho. 

Si todos los que estamos aquí seguimos estas normas de educación y respesto es por mantener un ambiente cordial donde todos podamos aprender, no creo que sea tampoco un excesivo problema el ser un poco más moderado en los comentarios pero, por supuesto, eso es decisión suya.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Mexicalense said:


> Por cierto no es "sensible" (Verbo) sino mas bien "sensiblemente" el advervio que escribi en forma erronea anteriormente.
> 
> Disculpa el no acentuar ya que cada que lo intento se borra mi escrito.



Hasta donde yo sé, sensible no es un verbo, sino un adjetivo, en cualquier caso no es su uso lo que corregía sino su escritura.


----------



## Mexicalense

Manuel Herman said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, sensible no es un verbo, sino un adjetivo, en cualquier caso no es su uso lo que corregía sino su escritura.


 
    Tienes razon hasta donde sabes solo que yo pensaba en el verbo "sensibilizar"  y lo que te ubicaba era en el uso del adverbio y no en el adjetivo como tu mencionaste.


----------



## ginabinaballerina

Eso me recuerde de la canción de Shakira cuando dice, "...arrúñame la espalda y muérdeme la boca..."


----------



## freeStyleGirl

If you know or not aruñar o arañar in English is scratch or to manage to get. I think its  needed !Have a good day.


----------



## Mexicalense

ARUÑAR is incorrect in every way. If your intention is "manage to get" Try CONSEGUIR. 





freeStyleGirl said:


> If you know or not aruñar o arañar in English is scratch or to manage to get. I think its  needed !Have a good day.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, tan incorrecto no es:
*aruñar**.* (De _arañar_, infl. por _uña_).
*1. *tr. coloq. *arañar.*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Mexicalense

Ciertamente en la cancion  eso dice pero es obvio que esta mal dicho.





ginabinaballerina said:


> Eso me recuerde de la canción de Shakira cuando dice, "...arrúñame la espalda y muérdeme la boca..."


----------



## Elemu

jorge_val_ribera said:


> ¡Vaya, hasta está en el diccionario de la RAE! Eso no me lo esperaba, la verdad temía que fuera una palabra inventada.
> 
> Algo curioso es que si te das cuenta el artículo de la RAE fue enmendado, y la enmienda consiste en que ya no lo clasifican como "coloquial", así que supongo que aceptan la palabra bastante en algunas partes.
> 
> Me gustaría saber en qué partes de Latinoamérica (o España, aunque por las respuestas parece no ser conocida ahí) es común y se usa más o en igual medida que "arañar".
> 
> ¿Alguien usa "aruñar" en su lenguaje diario?


----------



## Elemu

Nunca había oído la palabra aruñar hasta que me mudé a Puerto Rico. Es  más, pensé que era un disparate. Hasta que lo busqué y vi que estaba  aceptada y usada en en varios paises. En Cuba decíamos arañar.


----------

